# Applet über Internet Explorer nicht aufrufbar



## bambus (12. Apr 2006)

Ich habe ein Applet-Programm geschrieben der im Hintergrund auf eine Textdatei zugreift.

Beim Ausführen der Java-Datei kann ich das Programm aufrufen. 

Im Internet Explorer bringt er mir folgenden Fehlercode:

"Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission eigenschaften.txt read)


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

Applets haben nicht die Rechte, um auf die lokale Datei- und Verzeichnisebene zuzugreifen.
Daher solltest du dein Applet signieren. :arrow: FAQ.


----------



## ff (12. Apr 2006)

oder die fileslocations auf den internet cache beschränken (was unsinn ist) oder - was zwar auch unsinnig ist, weils dann nur bei dir läuft - die rechte in den java .policy files auf dein filesystem anpassen...


----------



## bambus (12. Apr 2006)

Und wie signiere ich eine textdatei ???

In solchen Dingen bin ich noch ein totaler Anfänger


----------



## bambus (12. Apr 2006)

ich meine natürlich wie signiere ich mein applet


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

Guck mal in die FAQ, dort liegt eine Batchdatei, die das erklärt, bzw. gleich durchführt.


----------

